# Top Origin Account (ebay)



## basnow (18. September 2011)

...............................


----------



## Crysisheld (18. September 2011)

Was für STEAM gilt, gilt auch für Origin! 

Auszug aus den aktuellen Nutzungsbedingungen von Origin! 

4. *Verwendung und Ablauf der Inhalte und Berechtigungen/Allgemeine Lizenzbeschränkungen *

EA erteilt Ihnen eine persönliche, beschränkte, nicht exklusive Lizenz, um die Inhalte und Berechtigungen nur für Ihre persönlichen, privaten, nichtkommerziellen, nicht übertragbaren und beschränkten Zwecke zu nutzen, die hier dargelegt wurden oder einer beliebigen Dokumentation und/oder Vereinbarung zu den EA-Diensten entsprechen. Alle Inhalte und Berechtigungen sowie jedes andere Recht am geistigen Eigentum der EA-Dienste sowie die Produkte und Dienstleistungen, die von EA-Diensten angeboten werden, sind Eigentum von EA oder dritter Lizenzgeber und werden durch US-amerikanisches und internationales Copyright, die Handelsaufmachung, Markenrechte, internationale Konventionen und andere Rechte zum Schutz geistigen Eigentums und damit verbundene Eigentumsrechte geschützt. Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Inhalte und/oder Berechtigungen der EA-Dienste zu kopieren oder herunterzuladen, wenn Sie dazu keine Befugnis haben. *Des Weiteren ist es Ihnen untersagt, ohne ausdrückliche Befugnis Inhalte oder Berechtigungen der EA-Dienste zu vertreiben, öffentlich zu zeigen oder darzubieten, zu verkaufen, zu übermitteln, weiterzugeben, zu veröffentlichen, zu editieren, zu kopieren, zu vermieten, zu dekompilieren, zurückzuentwickeln oder zu disassemblieren.* Außerdem ist es Ihnen ohne ausdrückliche Befugnis untersagt, Dritten eine Unterlizenz für diese Inhalte oder Berechtigungen zu erteilen oder abgeleitete Werke von ihnen zu erschaffen. Jegliche gewerbliche Nutzung ist untersagt. Sie erklären sich damit einverstanden, Hinweise auf Urheberrechte, Patente, Warenzeichen und andere geistige Eigentumsrechte nicht von Inhalten zu entfernen, zu verschleiern oder zu verändern. Ihre Rechte unterliegen der Einhaltung dieser Nutzungsbedingungen und der Einhaltung aller anderen Vereinbarungen, die zwischen Ihnen und den EA-Diensten, die sie nutzen, getroffen wurden.


----------

